

Have coffee with Tim Cook – a charity auction - napolux
https://www.charitybuzz.com/TimCook

======
ignostic
"The minimum processing and handling charge for this item is $9.95."

------
rwbt
I would definitely do it, if I had the dough. They probably would make more if
they have Jony Ive for the bidding.

~~~
napolux
I agree.

------
jordn
Seems a shame that they're using the traditional auction format, meaning only
the very rich will have this opportunity.

Would have been much better if they'd offered the lottery ticket style of
prizeo.com, would have bought a few tickets with the off-chance of winning
then.

~~~
pc86
Why is it a shame?

I don't mean to sound snarky, but the point is to raise money for charity, so
the goal is going to be to get as much money as possible. I'm not familiar
with Prizeo, but I'm willing to bet it'd be tough to raise $50k+ on a lottery
basis.

~~~
badclient
I think you can definitely raise $50,000 via $5-$20 lottery tickets. Of course
the legality of it may make it trickier.

~~~
pc86
I wasn't specific in my post, I meant with Tim Cook specifically. And maybe
with $5-20 that would be more possible, I was thinking something closer to "$1
= 1 vote" or something like that.

~~~
LinaLauneBaer
Another cool auction format used is this:

The last person putting $10 in the pot wins the auction. Putting $10 in the
pot will postpone the end of the auction for let's say 30 minutes.

This format has been used at some of the charity auctions I visited. It was
very funny... Now that I am thinking about it: Maybe it only works in real
live because the moderator of the evening was very funny and motivating.

~~~
mcintyre1994
Heh, I've seen this format on one of those "You can buy an iPad for £5" not-
so-charity sites my dad tried. Very very clever business model, we often saw
things going for much more than you could buy them elsewhere because people
were already invested. You had to be the highest bidder for some fixed amount
of time instead of the Ebay model of last second sniping, genius psychological
trick.

------
pdenya
The bid history is interesting:
<https://www.charitybuzz.com/catalog_items/337478/bids>

Looks like the current leader, rory.oneill3 has bid against himself a few
times.

~~~
dot
I think that just means that he had an automatic bid that was higher than
someone else's.

------
napolux
Question... Would you consider, as a startupper, to invest some money (quite a
lot, we are now around 15k $) in the possibility to chat with Tim Cook?

~~~
adlpz
Very much, no. I would never pay $15k so talk to _anyone_.

Having people you look up to is something. This would be senseless idolatry.

~~~
ctdonath
It's about the charity donation. That you get coffee with Tim Cook is just
bait.

I've been at charity auctions where people bid rediculous sums for rediculous
items. It wasn't about getting the item, it was an excuse for giving money.

~~~
adlpz
I know, and, if I had the money, I'd do the charity donation. But the parent
comment asked about paying in general a large sum _to_ talk to Tim Cook in the
context of being an entrepreneur. I understood the charity aspect of it wasn't
to be considered.

------
kondor6c
I would like to put a bid in for Richard Stallman (Founder of GNU foundation),
but I don't have the money to make that kind of minimum bid ($15,333)

------
alimoeeny
If you want to donate to a good cause, go donate to a good cause, you don't
need Tim Cook for that.

------
joezhou
I guess this would count as an expense for someone's company account, so.. why
not.

------
jason_slack
I'd rather donate to talk to Jonathan Blow, Tommy Refenes, Howard Schultz,
Jony Ive.

Laurene Powell-Jobs would be worth more, even.....

Tim being the CEO of Apple doesn't make him valuable in this case, at least to
me.

~~~
jason_slack
why the down vote to my comment? Others even agree Tim Cook is being used as
bait and listed alternatives to whom they would rather have coffee with...

